# Big Bows



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I wasn't sure how DH would react to a bigger bow :confused1: since he was not very hot on the small ones but my Mom loves them and I really wanted to try the big ones. The only reaction I got from Dave was he wondered if she got TV reception  

Thanks Dianne (CeeCee's Mom) Bloomingbows was great and fast.

Oh and Lilly is not too hot on the big bows so I only put them in for pictures and going to Mom's sometimes.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

sooooooooo cute!
I love big bows on girls!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's gorgeous! I just love big bows!! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the big bows,reminds me of victorian children or dolls. I want to try them sometime.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lily is just stunning!!! :wub: I just love the big bows, i got a couple for Chloe and Noelle.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awwwww:wub: she looks like a little skin kid ready for her first day of school:wub: I also love the big bows


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The big bows are lovely. I should get some  Lilly looks beautiful! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

She looks so pretty in her big bow! I also love the way they look but I'm sure they are very heavy to our Malts so it bothers them. lol


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You know I am lovin' it!!!! She is darling in her big bow!!!!:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I love big bows as well...she looks beyond adorable!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I love the big bows,reminds me of victorian children or dolls. *I want to try them sometime*.


Yes, you will look very pretty in one! :thumbsup:
Sorry...couldn't resist! :blush:


And just when I was thinking that Lilly couldn't possibly get more breathtaking, here she is in a fashionable big bow.
I adore your Lilly!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, how adorable. I like those big bows too,very pretty. I tried one on Hannah & she didn't like it. I think it actually scared her. lol


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww, darling photos of little Lilly with her new big bow! She looks very pretty with and I'm happy she likes it so much! 
Sweet model!!! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love her in her big ol' pink bow! She looks beyond gorgeous and just like a little starlet!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy -- Lily looks gorgeous in that bow. Pretty as a picture. :wub::wub: But I also must say I love you DH's tv reception comment...sooo funny!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL! Love the big bows ...... (sigh) if only Bailey were a girl :-(


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I love that look!!! Too cute!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Cute photos .


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!! She looks wonderful in her big bow. I love it when little girls wear big bows - they just look extra special. Lilly pulls off big or little bows just beautifully.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

LOVE IT!! Lilly looks adorable in her big bow. :wub:
I have one and would like to have more. Tess is the only one here who can rock those big bows, Zoey hates them and Emy just can't pull it off.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley:tv reception! Oh that's funny!

Oh Miss CeeCee and Miss Rain are such trend setters. She looks adorable in her big pink bow! She can totally pull it off!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Lily is such a beauty. Love the big bow!!:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love those bows too. Miss Lilly looks top notch adorable in her blooming bow!!!!!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Lily looks gorgeous!

Chloe and I are also fans of big red bows (well, maybe not Chloe........LOL!)


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

What a cutie! I love the big bows. I like to wear big hair stuff in my hair too!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I love it! She is just too precious! :tender:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love it!! what a cute baby !!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Lilly is a beauty!!! Love the color of the pink!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha! She is so cute! We love the big bows too. Cosy wears big bows sometimes because they are softer and don't poke her noggin.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I love big bows too! She is so cute in her pink bow.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I just have to say that your little Lilly is so gorgeous. :wub::wub::wub: Love her look!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:wub:Lilly looks gorgeous in the big bows. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Canada said:


> Yes, you will look very pretty in one! :thumbsup:
> Sorry...couldn't resist! :blush:
> 
> 
> ...


I need all the help I can get on those bad hair days..


----------

